# Magnetic oil plugs



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

I have a magnetic dipstick for my Westinghouse generator that works great for attracting microscopic metal fragments. Do they make magnetic oil pan bolts that accomplish the same thing for tractors?

Thanks!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Yes. You will have to do a search of the internet to see if they make one for your tractor.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I know that magnetic pipe plugs are available in std, pipe thread sizes. But I don't know what your tractor needs.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Get an old school GM external pan magnet. Just stick it to the bottom of the pan, it's a really stout magnet for it's size. I laughed when I first saw old timers using them, but they work really well on a steel oil pan. Put it right next to the drain plug, when you pull the drain plug loose, pull the magnet loose with the tab at the same time. Any trapped particles come out with the oil flow. They work much better than a magnetic drain plug, way bigger and way more powerful. 
GM part # 24274971 

GM External Pan Magnet $5


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Bob, I'm gonna get me a couple of those!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bontai Joe said:


> Hey Bob, I'm gonna get me a couple of those!


You can't beat 'em and they work really well.... It figures a "seasoned" guy like you would appreciate the Old School technology. 

Here's another one that actually works also. I've known a couple of professional engine builders that would slap these on the filter of a freshly built engine to catch the machining debris, run them up to operating temp, and then change the filter. They work really well also. These are aftermarket, but that first one was a regular OEM GM part.....

Oil Filter Magnet


----------



## JLSteiner (Aug 6, 2017)

I love it, never thought of a magnet un the filter but sounds like a good idea, I need to invest in a couple of them.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

JLSteiner said:


> I love it, never thought of a magnet un the filter but sounds like a good idea, I need to invest in a couple of them.


Sometimes you just admit those old timers knew what they were doing


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pioneerMan said:


> I have a magnetic dipstick for my Westinghouse generator that works great for attracting microscopic metal fragments. Do they make magnetic oil pan bolts that accomplish the same thing for tractors?
> 
> Thanks!



Have you tried to just magnetize the current drain plug that is installed?


----------

